# AC only blows hot air...



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

So I am in Texas and it is now summer, and my AC only blows hot air. I took it into our local shop and they told me that I needed a new AC Compressor, and it would run me about $1200-1300 parts and labor. 

Anyone else had this problem and it wasn't necessary to have another Ac Compressor installed? 

I am thinking of just going to get Free-On (excuse my horrible spelling)... any opinions or previous experiences?


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

Your a/c system may have lost its charge of freon, or the compressor may not be engaging when you turn on the a/c, or the blend air door inside the HVAC unit may be stuck in the HEAT position so no air goes through the a/c evaporator. 

If you start with the compressor, check if it engages when you turn on the a/c. If so, the compressor is working and the a/c system probably contains enough freon to make cold air, so the problem is inside the HVAC unit. You may need to replace the motor that controls the blend air door (probably need to be done professionally). 

I would however check the freon as well before I decide to spend a ridiculous amount of money... If it is out of freon or is low, check for leaks, then have the a/c system vacuum purged to remove air. After the air is out, it can be recharged with the specified amount of freon. It is important to get any air out as this will reduce cooling efficiency and may make the compressor noisy and annoying.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

do not just go for it and believe that guys quick opinion. you should listen to the second poster and go with a freon check. I believe the service port is on the passenger side under the hood next to the coolant reservoir tank. don't take my word for that, but maybe someone will chime in and specify if that's the correct port to use. supposedly one is for the mechanics and one is for the rest of us. i think they refer to it as service ports. ok so to the second poster stated that it will be noisy and annoying. How much would it be to have it purged? could I just let it all leak out and then refill to test this? my AC is pretty cold but it knocked a few times the other day so I am a little interested. i dunno, just letting it leak out is real bad for the atmosphere.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*You can try a quick recharge of your AC by using a readily available kit...*

...The AC recharge kit should come with a pressure gauge and a can of R134. Start your car, put the AC (or defroster) on high and hook up the kit to correct port (low pressure port). If it's just low, the AC unit should start eventually. If the compressor is hosed, it won't. 

Doing this is WAY easy, and I was able to get my GF's car's AC to limp along for 2 years by doing this every so often (97 Golf). It finally gave up the ghost a few months ago and she now has a 2007 Rabbit. 

I had to get a new compressor about a year after I got my car (3 years ago). It was about $1300. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

Also check the center fuse above the battery


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Freon gone? Why?*

If the freon (R-134a) has leaked out there are several possibilities. The most likely the compressor seal has failed. The evidence is lots of oily residue around the pulley area. That's why the shop told you to replace the compressor. It is not worth their time to rebuild them since they cannot guarantee them. Much labor is involved in removing the AC compressor and recharging the system. Hence the quote for big dollars.

You'll be throwing money away by just recharging with a kit you buy at an auto parts store. 

Diagnosis is performed by pulling a vacuum on the system, adding a small amount of refrigerant with flourescent dye. They check for the leak source with a black light and go from there.

As I said, the most likely source of the leak is the compressor seal. Other possibilities include a hole in your condensor, or a perished o-ring at any number of locations. Also could be burst hose or cracked line. The repair shop will be able to narrow it down exactly but it soulnds like they already have...to the compressor.

I doubt that a simple blown fuse in the AC compressor clutch circuit would be misdiagnosed as a bad compressor.

If you don't trust the shop take it to another and ask them to diagnose it for you.


----------



## azncandyman (Apr 11, 2008)

try to check all the fuses close to the battery.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

It was a cool night the other day so I decided to turn on my AC to see if it still blew only hot air. 

It didn't, it blew somewhat cold air, just as cool as it was that night. I don't think it is stuck on the HEAT side, bc then it would've still blown hot air... the air it blows is similar to how it is outside, either hot or cool.

Does this help, as far as some diagnosing possibilities?


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont mean to steal the thread, but I just had my AC go out on me last week. It happened as I was putting in a new alternator, I noticed that the AC stopped working. 

I can see that the AC clutch is not engaging when the AC is turned on. So from what I am reading, the refrigerant level may be too low (leak) or the compressor may be shot.

If I hook up my VAG COM and scan there are no codes under HVAC. Would a code show up if the pressure was low? I checked the 3 fuses on top of the battery and they are fine, I am not sure what other fuses could be checked. The Bentley manual doesn't show much. 

Is it a good idea to see if I can directly wire up the AC compressor to engage the clutch?

When I changed the alternator, I accidentally took off the hose for the AC compressor oil and lost about a cup of oil, but Im still on the minimum oil level if I look at the little dip stick. 

I found out that they dont sell the recharge kit in WI, I may try that first.


----------



## Patman-TX (Jun 13, 2010)

I just replaced my compressor last weekend. After years of no air in my daily drivers I decided it was time. So first stop was a trusted local AC repair shop who initially suggested the expansion valve was bad so I let them replace it, test for leaks and recharge the system. After a couple days the AC started to blow cold then warm up then cold and warm up every few seconds. Back to the shop and he confirmed the compressor was crapping out  No way I could drop $850-$1,000 on a compressor replace so they discharged the system for me and I ordered a new compressor from a parts house in Ft. Worth. $275 delivered was reasonable. I reviewed the service manual and then spent a few hours replacing the compressor last Saturday morning. Took it back and got it tested & recharged and now have nice ice cold AC. I did find out the "direct replacement" compressor was more of a "pretty darn close replacement" as the electrical plug for the compressor was incorrect. I called and was given a lame excuse and so I made the connection with butt connectors. Of course the wires were backwards even though I matches the pin numbers on the plug so that had to be redone and replaced a fuse but overall not a bad deal.

No special tools or ability are required to replace the compressor and a good local shop should have no problem evacuating and recharging the system for a reasonable cost. After seeing what the leak fix in a can "repair" can do to the guts of an AC system there is no way I would ever use it on one of my vehicles.


----------



## maccos (Oct 18, 2009)

Meh, found out that when I replaced my alternator I smashed the 2 wires under it that power the ac compressor clutch, easy fix. Just a word of thought to be careful when taking the alternator off, I was working in poor lighting conditions when originally replacing the alternator, which is why I didnt see the wires were crushed.


----------

